# Can dogs have raw eggs? Or cooked eggs?



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

We have just started feeding one of the dogs raw food (the already prepared), but I was wondering if they can have eggs in any form?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes, and yes. I give mine hard boiled eggs, shell on.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

OMG? With the shell on?


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes the shell breaks into little tiny pieces once they eat it. We feed hard boiled eggs and the occasional raw one as well.

It's funny to watch them have an egg for the first time. There's a thread around here full of pictures and funny videos of their goldens with their first egg!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

The shells are also great for raw feeders as they contain a very natural form of calcium!!


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'll have to look for the videos and pictures - sounds like they're too funny!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep, as others said, I give Flora a raw egg every now and again, shell and everything. She bats it around on the ground for a while until she cracks it, and then she licks it off the sidewalk and eats the shell. Ick!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Eggs are great for dogs. I'm sure at some point you will hear or read that dogs shouldn't have raw egg white because they contain a substance that binds certain vitamins and if fed in large quantities could potentially cause a deficiency. Sure that *could* happen if you fed tons of just egg whites, but when fed with the yolk (that contains an abundance of the vitamins in question) it is pretty much impossible to cause a deficiency!

One of my dogs will eat the shell, the others not so much, but I definitely give them the opportunity to try.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

All of my dogs grab their eggs and immediately start crunching, with the exception of Crew, and now, Bueller. They both carefully roll them around and gently put them on the ground, pick them back up, roll them around some more... so, I give theirs a good crack for them, and they crunch them right up. They just can't quite bring themselves (or figure out how) to do it on their own!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep, Ranger gets raw eggs a few times a week to help with his dry skin. I feed more in the winter since it gets so dry up here. He walked around the yard for ten minutes the first time I gave him an egg and I eventually had to crack it for him. Then i started tossing them to him, hoping they'd break on contact and that he'd figure it out but he caught them too gently. He finally knows how to crack them himself and loooves eggs. The noise of the egg carton brings him running into the kitchen.


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I got the go-ahead from this board to feed a hard-boiled egg to Charlie. The first time I put the whole egg into his bowl, he just looked at it and sniffed it. Then looked up at me like "***?" So, I cracked it open for him a little and he devoured it, shell and all! Now, he gets 1-2 hard-boiled eggs a week. I haven't ventured to raw eggs just yet... kinda grossed out by that. But I know it wouldn't hurt him, it's just ME that I'm concerned with.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not sure I would do raw eggs with the egg recall.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

Finn loves raw eggs I give them to him pretty often either whole so he can go into the garden and crack them himself of cracked into the bowl with the shells on top


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> One of my dogs will eat the shell, the others not so much, but I definitely give them the opportunity to try.



I give my dogs raw eggs with shell usually once a week. One dog will eat every bit without complaint, shell and all... the other dog will eat all the egg but leave the shell unless I crunch it into smaller pieces for him. He's picky.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Are you guys sure about the shells? and at what age would it be safe? I know dogs steal eggs from hens and eat them but I also remember my last Golden throwing up egg shells after he got into the trash.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I read that the shells are a good source of calcium and can also help clean teeth...not sure how accurate the teeth cleaning is when Ranger scarfs them down in a nanosecond. Ranger's never had a problem with the shells and I've been giving him 1-4 eggs a week for the last year.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Eggs are very good for the coat too. I give Daisy a raw egg a couple times a week. If I start slacking and notice her coat isn't as shiny or soft, I start up with the eggs again and it's amazing how quickly her coat improves. 

She's in the "everything but the shell" group 

I don't worry about salmonella. I'm not saying it's impossible for a dog to get salmonella but their digestive tracts are very short so there's normally not enough opportunity for bacteria like that to take hold. That's what I've heard. And Daisy has been getting raw eggs for years, never have had a problem.

Now I'm going to go give her an egg! :wave:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

I've given my girls raw eggs but I always crack them and put the egg white and the yolk with their food. I'm gonna have to try giving them whole raw eggs.


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Do your dogs get messy eating the raw egg? I gave my dog his first raw egg last week and it was adorable but I noticed some got on his fur, which was fine b/c we were going to the groomer the next day anyway.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Nope, Ranger's pretty good about not getting yolk all over. He cracks the egg, drops it to the ground, then licks the yolks out and then eats the shell.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> All of my dogs grab their eggs and immediately start crunching, with the exception of Crew, and now, Bueller. They both carefully roll them around and gently put them on the ground, pick them back up, roll them around some more... so, I give theirs a good crack for them, and they crunch them right up. They just can't quite bring themselves (or figure out how) to do it on their own!


Milly does that too. She can't for the life of her figure out what to do with an egg unless I crack it for her. She usually gets raw, and I just drop it in her bowl so the shell is slightly cracked, and then she gets it. Otherwise, she'll just roll it around her bowl for 30 minutes and then give up thinking it's something inedible. She loves her cracked eggs, though.


----------



## Chloe Braun (Aug 21, 2010)

i thought you couldn't feed dogs/pets raw egg... so feeding them w/ the shell is SOOO surprising for me. here's what i gathered about eggs/other food and dogs:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?…


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is that post that has Goldens eating eggs....

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-pictures/77342-golden-egg-pictures.html


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Rob's GRs, thanks for posting that - I couldn't find it yesterday!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

we feed them raw!
I give him the entire egg and shell with his raw meat a couple times a week.
In the winter I give him one every day.
He loves them and he eats the shell with no issues.
Personaly, I wouldn't cook it, it isn't necessary and it is time consuming for you.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I give Enzo cooked eggs if I'm cooking them for myself. Otherwise, it's raw for him. He'll carry it around and roll it around in the grass for a few minutes, then he'll carefully use one of his canines to put a small hole in it. He licks all of the egg out of the hole and then will come back later to finish off the shell. We tried giving my dad's golden, Kaine, a raw egg to show my little sister the whole soft mouth thing. Kaine promptly set it on the ground, flopped down on his back and rolled on it. :doh:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Chloe Braun said:


> i thought you couldn't feed dogs/pets raw egg... so feeding them w/ the shell is SOOO surprising for me. here's what i gathered about eggs/other food and dogs:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?…


 
Oh, Dang. I need to stop feeding my dogs string and marijuana. :curtain:

Seriously, some of the stuff on this list I diasgree with. (Some of it is simply common sense....)

I used to race sled dogs and many racing kennels in Alaska fed nothing but fish... and had health, long lived dogs. 

Raw meat???? Hmmm... tell this to the millions of raw feeders out there, and to the wild canids who eat it. 

Bones? This list doesn't qualify that that COOKED bones are dangerous, raw bones are excellent.


----------



## Chance's Owner (Sep 13, 2010)

Chance is hilarious with the raw egg. He won't crack them himself but he chews the shell then spits it out. It's funny to watch


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We don't feed raw, so if this is a stupid question - sorry! Are all raw bones OK? I am going to try the raw egg thing with my two today. Can't wait!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hector's absolutely favourite breakfast is lightly scrambled egg shell included mixed with probiotic goats milk yoghurt! My kids already moan that he gets fed better than them.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

I give raw eggs to my dogs daily- with the shells. I use it in the food processor to grind up the shell and add my supplements etc to the beef I get from the butcher.


----------



## pride-and-joy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Dehydrated Egg Powder*

Years ago I stumbled upon (and aquired) a pallet of GI issue canned dehydrated egg powder that was to be "discarded/destroyed". I've been adding it to my dog's kibble ever since and it seems to help their skin, coat, and eyes. Plus...they go bonkers over the taste.


----------



## goldenpower66 (Mar 1, 2018)

I heard fresh egg made their fur grow stronger like the chicken.lol


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Eggs should be cooked before serving them to your dog.

Most people have a romanticized mental picture in their minds with little ten year old Mary Ann in her checkered dress going out to the hen house in the morning to collect eggs, carefully putting them into her wicker basket. Things used to be like that, but not anymore.

Most egg production today is done in factory egg operations with thousands of hens in enclosures stacked one on top of another. The eggs are subject to lots of things dripping and falling on them in this environment. This means that the opportunity for numerous pathogens to exist in trace amounts is great. The operators of the operations and the Government Inspectors involved are operating under the assumption that the eggs are going to be cooked prior to consumption so those small amounts of pathogens are ok. 

Uncooked, those pathogens pose a significant risk to both your dog and you. 

Cook the eggs people.


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

You can feed the eggs raw no problem, just be aware of where they come from. I get mine every week from a local farm (they have around 15 chickens) and they forage outside most of the time. I would never cook these eggs for the dogs as they love them raw, including the shell and never had any issues , but as I said above, I would just watch where they come from. Most grocery store eggs come from undesirable big farms where chickens never see the light of day as mentioned in the last post and I agree, those are probably not ideal to feed raw. Get some farm fresh eggs and you'll be good for raw feeding !


----------



## Nicoleandjake (Oct 20, 2017)

Also, this post is 8 years old so probably not relevant anymore


----------



## chrisintroy (Feb 11, 2018)

I think I'm going to try soft boiled broken over his food, for our new rescue.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Eggs should be cooked before serving them to your dog.
> 
> Most people have a romanticized mental picture in their minds with little ten year old Mary Ann in her checkered dress going out to the hen house in the morning to collect eggs, carefully putting them into her wicker basket. Things used to be like that, but not anymore.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don’t even buy store bought eggs for the human egg eaters, and the shell gets thrown away. If you know where your eggs come from, raw eggs are a great addition to a dog diet.


----------

